# Hot springing while pregnant?



## MommyLyon (Oct 22, 2008)

Why is hot springing bad for you while your pregnant?. I could see if the water was too hot, but if you sat in a cooler pool, would it be okay? I'm 12 weeks preggers and I went hot springing yesterday. Might I add it felt wonderful, but now people are telling me I shouldn't of done that, it could harm the baby. But, there not giving me specifics and I'm a little concerned now








Have any knowledge on this topic? I would love to hear it, please!








I would think that it can't be any worse for you then what comes out of your tap water, with many chemicals and such


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been wondering the same thing myself.
We live near four glorious hot springs and I've stayed out of them for my whole pregnancy, which sucks.







:

The research that I did mostly had to do with the heat, but also with the mineral content of the water, and potential e coli and other bacteria in the water. Two of our hot springs are undeveloped, just what people have done with rocks and creekbeds, one of them has been jerry-rigged to flow into a few old hottubs set in the rocks -- which are supposed to be cleaned once a week but aren't -- and one is a little more developed and is checked and cleaned more often. I'd probably feel safest in that one right now, but it's the most populated (like, you might find five other people in there .... I am so spoiled), so it's my least favourite.
I've erred on the side of caution and stayed out ... but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

What I read was that you didn't want your body temperature to be 102 deg F or higher. Baths are supposed to be okay, because half your body is out of the water. 10 minutes in hot tub/spring is supposed to be okay.

Since you've already done it, I'd try not to worry.


----------



## MommyLyon (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I might just be a worry wart! I just wanted to make sure








But, I have a check up w/ my mid wife on the 15th so I guess i'll just cross my fingers til then


----------



## TygerTwoTails (Oct 10, 2008)

I read in What to Expect When You're Expecting that the problem with hot tubs, saunas, hot springs etc. is that it reduces blood flow to the uterus, because blood moves to the skin to help your body cool down. This seemed to be the only issue...


----------



## Hallielynn01 (Sep 18, 2007)

My understanding is that the problem comes when temps are high, and your body gets heated up, it can be a problem. I would maybe post this to the birth pros site and see what they have to say, there are many midwives etc on there!


----------



## MommyLyon (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hallielynn01* 
My understanding is that the problem comes when temps are high, and your body gets heated up, it can be a problem. I would maybe post this to the birth pros site and see what they have to say, there are many midwives etc on there!










Thank you, I will post it there too! great idea








The pool I sat in was the coolest of them all and it felt like the temp I would use for a bath. I didn't get light headed or feel weird. I am just worried now


----------



## GoddessJ (Nov 6, 2008)

I went to Harbin Hot Springs when I was around 14 weeks, and had been in Hot Tubs before I knew I was pregnant. The hot springs and cold pools both felt great for short dips. I made sure that my body didn't get too hot, so I wasn't actually soaking in there for a long time. The intensity of the cold actually helped my mornings sickness to subside and gave me bursts of energy. For the most part though I hung out in the body tempurature warm pools which were fantastic.

I had a midwife tell me that hot and cold dips are great and can help prepare you for the intesnity of Labor. She also suggested letting really cold water run down your spine as another way to prepare.

Have you seen the film Birth as We Know It? In the film pregnant women take cold plunges in ice filled water in the middle of winter! It's hilarious!


----------



## DeannaK (Jul 11, 2005)

I would be concerned about the risk for bacteria as much as the heat issue. Of course we can dip in and dip out and not over heat. But the bacteria in some of the hot springs is nasty.

We have a very high end mineral spring place near us and there have been lots of times when people come away with rashes and other things. And this is an upscale place!

Trust me, if I thought it was safe I'd be in there in second!


----------

